

Show HN: Free open-source IPTV cloud service - fastonosql
https://github.com/fastogt/iptv
Opensource IPTV service based on gstreamer can relay&#x2F;encode&#x2F;shift streams and many many other features.
======
todd3834
I would love to see some screenshots of the UI? Or am I misunderstanding the
product? Is this like an open source Apple TV competitor?

~~~
fastonosql
Hey, now we have only cli. This product used for streming service
encode/transcode/timeshift etc... live streams.

------
marketgod
This is pretty awesome. I just set it up for my own IPTV to stream my own
servers. Really simple.

Create an M3U of all your servers, i.e. PC1, PC2, PC3 and so on.

Upload the M3U and generate an installer.

Give it out to everyone you need.

Now they can stream your local library. Need to remove a channel? Just remove
it from the profile.

Family videos? 1 binary. Educational videos? Another binary.

This is awesome and would be a great STB Alternative for Windows.

I'd presume it would work for M3u Streams as well for IPTV services.

~~~
fastonosql
Thank you for feedback

------
GeneticGenesis
Hey, your website seems to be down and there isn't really any documentation on
your project - what sort of codecs, packaging and delivery formats will you be
supporting?

Thanks!

~~~
bonestamp2
I thought it was down at first too, but that seems to be a link to the org's
site, the site for the project appears to be up:
[https://fastotv.com](https://fastotv.com)

~~~
fastonosql
Yes it is, iptv it is our backend service.

------
guiomie
I guess this could be useful for small ISPs in the US who don't want to pay
for an iptv platform or is this more for people with security camera networks?

~~~
fastonosql
Yes, it is good idea, i don't think about security cams.

------
fastonosql
Features:

    
    
        Encode/Transcode
        Relay
        Timeshift
        Catchups
        Playlist
        Stream Post Processing
        Mozaic
        Many Outputs
        Physical Inputs
        Streaming Protocols
        File Formats

------
the_other_guy
I am really curious, why isn't there any popular FOSS P2P for live streaming?
It's very easy to get any show, movie, game via torrents but you can't just do
the same for a live football match, is there a technical obstacle for this?

~~~
general8bitso
They exist, particularly as Kodi plugins.

~~~
the_other_guy
free? like what?

~~~
dylz
It's like a bizarre network of bad pirate streams, when one goes down someone
starts another. Kodi plugins in this context generally just refer to pirate
streams.

Torrents: downloading is a lot easier than simultaneous live streaming to many
people; this is why many streaming sites moved from something like RTMP to
HLS/DASH/etc - instead of a persistent connected stream, they just upload
small video files

------
fastonosql
[https://github.com/fastogt/iptv](https://github.com/fastogt/iptv)

